# Chinese BBQ Spare Ribs, Pork Fried Rice and Pork Egg Rolls...Q-MATZ Tested Hard!



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2013)

Todd Johnson of A-MAZE-N Products asked me and a few others to test his Q-MATZ. Lots of the testers made Smoked Cheese or other Smoked Meats to test how the Q-MATZ worked in their Smokers at the most common smoker temps. I wanted to do something different and thought I would go more extreme and test at a higher temperature. So here is what I came up with...



I picked up a pair of full rack Spare Ribs. I broke them down into St. Louis cut Ribs and Boneless Rib Tips. I removed the top portion of the ribs containing the cartilage, the small skirts and the end portion of the meat that is boneless. With a sharp Boning Knife I separated the meat from both sides of the cartilage and removed any Silver Skin. I mixed up a double batch of my Char Siu Marinade, placed all the meat in a fish tub and poured the marinade over all massaging it in well. The meat went into the refer for a two day rest. I turned the meat the morning of the second day so the marinade made good contact with all the Pork.



The Pork gets Roasted as smoking is not all that common in China but Indirect Grilling would work as well. Here I got a couple of Jelly Roll Pans, topped them with Cooling Racks and Q-MATZ...
















2013-03-25 14.41.40.jpg



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013








Next I removed the meat from the marinade and placed all the liquid in a sauce pan to be reduced down to a Glaze. I spread the Ribs and Tips out in a single layer on the MATZ prior to roasting. There was a thread earlier asking what to do with Rib Tips? Many responses were, " add them to Beans. " You can see from my pics that cut properly you get a lot of great boneless meat that can really add up to a Meal on their own. The Tips from 4 Racks will easily feed 4-6 people with sides...
















2013-03-25 14.48.11.jpg



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013






















2013-03-25 14.48.21.jpg



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013









The Ribs went into a 350*F Oven for 1 1/2 hours at which point I removed the boneless Tips to be chopped to go into the Fried Rice and Egg Rolls. At this point I turned the oven down to 225*F and roasted the Ribs for another hour while I made the other dishes. A friend of my daughter's is staying with us and is not a huge fan of Pork so we made a half dozen Shrimp Egg Rolls with precooked Salad Shrimp...
















2013-03-25 15.43.47.jpg



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013









We made a dozen Roast Pork Egg Rolls and a BIG Batch of Pork Fried Rice. It was too much for my Wok so we split the Recipe in two. The Fried Rice Recipe makes almost 3 Quarts...YUM!   This is just before adding the Dark and Light Soy Sauces...
















2013-03-25 16.59.46.jpg



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013








The Fried rice was last so the finished Egg Rolls went in the Oven with the Ribs to stay Hot. The Ribs were Basted with the reduced Marinade about every half hour. The Ribs came out looking pretty amazing but I wanted one final coating of Sauce and a hit of the Torch to give a little extra caramelization...

















2013-03-25 17.08.24.jpg



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013









The high temp of the Oven and the Sticky Sauce on the Ribs, TRASHED the Q-MATZ...BUT...None of the meat Stuck at all!
















2013-03-25 18.42.11.jpg



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013








The Q-MATZ are another of Todd's A-MAZE-N products! Even with all the burnt on Sugar from the 350*F temp of the Oven, the MATZ virtually cleaned themselves when they hit the Hot Soapy water! A light going over with a Sponge removed all the Black Goo and Grease and they were as good as NEW! I have two MATZ and four Racks in my MES so I will definitely be purchasing another another set of two. I would HIGHLY recommend these Q-MATZ for any type of Smoking or Roasting...



Final Pic of Clean Q-MATZ...These are well made and if they can release Burnt on Sugar from a 350*F Oven, there is not much a Smoker can do to them...
















2013-03-27 17.36.47.jpg



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013









The meal was thoroughly enjoyed in fact everybody started eating and we forgot to take a pic of the assembled plate! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   BTW...The " I don't care for Pork " young lady...Ate 4 Ribs and a Pork Egg Roll!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Anyway here is what you all have been waiting for...The Recipes!...




Char Siu... Chinese Roast Pork/Spare Rib Marinade



1/2 C Soy Sauce , low sodium(Kikkoman Green cap)


1/2 C Brown Sugar


1/2 C Shaoxing Wine* or Mirin


1/2 C Hoisin sauce, Koon Chun* is best.


1/4 tsp 5 Spice Powder or more to taste


1 Tbs Grated fresh Ginger


1 tsp Minced fresh Garlic


1 Tbs Red Food Coloring


1 tsp Sesame Oil (optional)


Makes about 2 Cups or enough to cover 1 Rack of Ribs and Tip meat. I doubled it.



Items with an " * " are available at a Chinese Market. The rest and an el cheapo Hoisin is available at your local Mega Mart.



Combine all ingredients and marinate the meat a minimum of 2 days longer is better




Fried Rice



3C Long Grain Rice


5C Water


Rinse rice in a sieve until water runs clear. Add rice and water to a pot, bring to a boil, reduce heat as low as possible and cover tightly;


Simmer the rice 15 minutes then turn off heat and rest 15 minutes. Spread the rice in a 1" layer, cover and Chill over night...Very Important!



Cold Rice 


1/4C Veg Oil


2C Mixed Vegetables


1C Diced Onion


2tsp Minced Garlic


2C Diced Meat of Choice


1/4C Light Soy Sauce


1/4C Dark Soy Sauce, available in Asian Markets.


1tsp Sesame Oil


1C Chopped Scallions


Optional: 2ea Eggs Scrambled



I made this in two batches. 


Add oil to a hot Wok or pan and heat just until smoking. 


Add the Onions and stir fry 1 minute.


Add Veg and Garlic and stir fry 1 minute.


Add Meat and Sesame oil and stir fry 1 minute.


Add Rice and stir fry until hot about 5 minutes.


Add both Soy Sauces and stir fry until the Rice is a uniform Brown color and turn off heat.


Add Scallions and Eggs and toss to combine and serve.


Makes about 3 Quarts.



Egg Rolls



1pkg Egg Roll Wraps


4C Fine Shredded Cabbage


2C Meat of Choice, Chopped


1C Shredded Carrots


1/4Lb Fresh Bean Sprouts


1C Chopped Scallions or 1/4C Minced Onion


2tsp Grated Ginger


2-4T Oyster Sauce, available in Asian Markets.


Egg Wash


Oil as needed for Frying



Add 2T Veg Oil to a Wok or pan and heat just until smoking.


Add Ginger and Meat and stir fry 1 minute.


Add Cabbage, Carrots, Bean Sprouts, and Scallions or Onions and stir fry 1-2 minutes, leaving Filling crispy.


Add Oyster Sauce and toss to coat. Remove from pan and allow to cool.


Lay out 1 Wrap with a point toward you.( See Pic above) Place about a 1/4C Filling across center of the wrap leaving about 2 inches to each of the side points and the bottom point.


Fold the bottom point up over the filling. Fold the two side points toward the center and over the lower flap.


Smear some egg wash on the top point covering the exposed area and roll the the Egg Roll to seal well. 


Place on Waxed or Parchment Paper until all Egg Rolls are assembled.


Heat 1 1/2 inches of Veg Oil to 350*F. Fry the Egg Rolls, starting Flap Down, on both sides until well browned about 2-3 minutes and place on absorbent paper until all are fried and serve or keep warm in a 225*F Oven on a Rack over a Jelly Roll pan.


Makes 18-20



This was a huge hit with my family...I hope you enjoy it too...JJ


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 27, 2013)

JJ...you da man!  Thanks for posting the recipes!

Oh, and the missing pics...well, you know what that means!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The ribs look spectacular by the way!

Bill


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2013)

Bill they were the Best I have ever had, though I will definitely go longer in the Marinade next time for a bit more of the flavor. I am now a little upset my MES won't go above 275*F. That timing of 1 1/2 hours at 350*F and 1 at 225*F gave, " Bite from the Bone Tender " Ribs. Two and a Half hours sure beats a Six hour Rib cook when you are under the Gun and pressed for time...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 27, 2013)

Fantastic looking meal and a great write up on the mats! Anything torched to finish is great!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks great!!

   Craig


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow!  Fantastic!


----------



## tennsmoker (Mar 27, 2013)

Man-O-Man,

I love chinese, really looks great, thanx for the recipes

al


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice demonstration and great looking food.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 27, 2013)

okay Chef!!!  Where is the pic of the clean matz????

Food looks yummy!!!!  Thank you for sharing!

Kat


----------



## chef willie (Mar 27, 2013)

yum....all looks excellent!!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the recipes JJ, On the list to do soon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Guys! This was a great meal...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok, I added the Final Picture of the Clean Q-MATZ.

The Q-MATZ are a great addition to my Smoking Equipment and I am sure they will be used often with anything that is delicate or can slip through the racks in my MES...JJ


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice........


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice and thanks!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 27, 2013)

Great Job JJ. Those mats are super great. Great Q-View also.


----------



## dwdunlap (Apr 6, 2017)

*WOW!  *Thank you JJ

I love Chinese but have never attempted the ribs. Anxious to fix the whole menu.

DW


----------



## weev (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow JJ as usual everything looks amazing. If you ever need someone to sample I volunteer


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 6, 2017)

Dunlap, thanks for bumping this thread back to life, and JJ, this meal sounds--and looks--like a party for my palate.  I have to do this soon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks guys. This is a favorite with the family. A lot of work but worth it. Just a note...Don't stir fry the cabbage for the egg rolls too long. The filling should be almost raw. Last run I cooked too long and after frying the rolls the filling was mushy. Tasted great but not what it should be...JJ


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 6, 2017)

Rice questions:
1.  Is Jasmine or brown rice an option?
2.  Why refrigerate overnight?  Help draw down more moisture so it's not exploding everywhere when it hits the hot oil?

Thanks, JJ.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 7, 2017)

Jasmine is fine but I never tried brown. Should be fine. Fresh made rice gets mushy and falls apart. Day+ old rice dries a bit and the amylopectin recrystallizes resulting in a firm and separate grain final product...JJ


----------



## disco (Apr 11, 2017)

Great meal, Chef! Points for sure.

I have been cooking on a perforated metal sheet but the qmatz look so much easier. You may have sold me.

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 11, 2017)

Cleanup is a breeze. Thanks for the point...JJ


----------



## thebig1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you very much for your testing as well as the amazing meal Chef!  My family loves any Asian dish so I can only imagine that this recipe will definitely be in my future.

I bought a mat several months ago for smoking cheese and I'm so glad that I did, but I had no idea that it could handle such things as meat at higher temps.  I think that I just might start using it for everything on my offset stick burner.

Chad


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 12, 2017)

Great post JJ! I see this is over 4 years old but worth resurrecting. A lot of good tips in there...

How are your Qmatz holding out after all this time?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 12, 2017)

All the meals were worth a vote....   BUT....  You got mine for 2 reasons...   The Theme throughout the plate was genius...  and I love Chinese food...    other than that, not much left to say except...  pts....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks guys. The Qmatz are still going strong...JJ


----------

